# Foam skull-how to



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, so I searched through 3 terra-bytes to find these videos again. Sorry for the repost, I hope this works better now. I started the videos late. I have already placed a skull on some plywood and covered it with 2 layers of silicone. This is where the video starts. Last time I posted these, people wanted commentary so in the 3rd video I start talking and explain what the heck I am doing. 




















Materials are:

Plywood
Skull
Silicone, rebound 25 from Smooth-on
Clay-Jolly King Plastaline
Sonite-wax, Smooth-on
Plasti-Paste from Smooth-on
Foam, Foam-it 15, Smooth-on


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

YEAH!!! I was so hoping you were going to repost the videos


----------



## Nightmare_trance (Sep 10, 2008)

Question that wasn't listed in the how-to. Is the blue ribbon required?


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks man great vid.

Where did you get the skull you made the mold of?


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Nightmare_trance said:


> Question that wasn't listed in the how-to. Is the blue ribbon required?


It is required for me



Calloween said:


> Thanks man great vid.
> 
> Where did you get the skull you made the mold of?


Thanks Calloween, I made the skull. Its one of my models.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

So I can buy the one off your shop and they are the same?


----------



## exquized1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Amazing! Where do you buy the stuff to make the molds? Space requirements and ventilation? I am interested in making some skulls and other things.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Fantastic videos Scourge!
I may have to give this a try this summer!
.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow that was very impressive you made it look so easy, But I am sure it wasn't that is when you really know the person is talented.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

exquized1 said:


> Amazing! Where do you buy the stuff to make the molds? Space requirements and ventilation? I am interested in making some skulls and other things.


Mostly Smooth-on. But the clay I found in craft store. Ventilation is always good but space is minimal. Very easy to make.


----------



## helenback (Dec 20, 2009)

You make this look way too easy, which only means one of two things, your good, very good, or this is way too easy and the rest of us are a bunch of sissies afraid to try. 

I think it's the first.

Awesome, I will put this on my to get to list!

Thanks,


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome tutorial. You make it look easy. I need to try my hand at some mold making sooner or later.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I am a sissie!
awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice job. I made some foam brains with a latex cover.

I'll have to make the skulls with the molds.

Great work there.


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

Great work! Incredible videos. I've always wondered how you make those ultra-realistic skulls.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow! You're really good.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*Foam skull*

Is the foam the rigid or soft foam?

I made mine with the rigid Foam it 5.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

oh yeah this is awsome. I want to try this


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

Scourge, 

If you don't mind me asking, What did it cost you in supplies to buy everything to make that? 

Figure in the Silicone, the clay, the plastic shell for the outside and the expanding 2-part foam.

Just curious.


----------



## wolfang (Aug 25, 2009)

These are really helpful videos (I'm a visual learner)... thank you so much for posting these. 

Question: How long do you wait until you apply the next coat of silicone?


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Depends on what silicone you use. I was able to add ever 60-90mins.


----------



## tpt594 (Oct 15, 2008)

That was awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfang (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool... I can't wait to try it out myself. Of course I'm certain I'll mess up somewhere in the process.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Once you have the mold, you can't go wrong! That's awesome. Only thing would be is to get a good master skull to copy over and over and over again.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a really nice resin Skull at Walgreens in 2 different style (jaw closed and open).
for about $5-6


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm, don't have a Walgreens. It's not likely I could pull something like this off, it seems like a lot of work, but again, once you have the mold your laughing. Could make skulls forever! I wouldn't be able to find uses for that many skulls. Resin molding would be great stuff too!


----------

